# origami drawings



## ZacKrohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Supposed to be an origami type flower thing incase you cant guess...did this all in pshop. Feel free to do your own origami type thing and post it


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 26, 2004)

ZacKrohn said:
			
		

> Supposed to be an origami type flower thing incase you cant guess...did this all in pshop. Feel free to do your own origami type thing and post it



wow, thought there would be a reply to this by now?  I bookmarked this ages ago when I ddint have time to reply to it and I just discovered the bookmark.

Intersting image.  :0)


----------



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

I love Origami! But I can't see the Pic


----------



## jadin (Nov 23, 2004)

mojoses said:
			
		

> I love Origami! But I can't see the Pic



Same.


----------



## mojoses (Nov 23, 2004)

It's not just me then!!


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 23, 2004)

Seems to be all of us, ehe.


----------



## Niki (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm, I see it and I think it is great. 
Nice font and colors..


----------



## Aga (Nov 24, 2004)

I can't see it  :cry:


----------



## mygrain (Nov 29, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Hmm, I see it and I think it is great.
> Nice font and colors..



I think Niki is seeing things.  

I can't see them either. :cry:


----------



## Niki (Nov 29, 2004)

Hmm myg I think you might be right. :LOL:

Now I notised it is his sig I was talking about.    :mrgreen:


----------



## jadin (Nov 29, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Hmm myg I think you might be right. :LOL:
> 
> Now I notised it is his sig I was talking about.    :mrgreen:



/snicker

muahahahahah

I mean. Umm. sorry


----------



## eggy900 (Nov 29, 2004)

i definately can't see it


----------

